# SS Clad Kochi Gyutos Back in Stock



## ashy2classy (Dec 23, 2017)

Grabbed a 210mm gyuto. Can't wait to try one of these things. Now the wait begins...


----------



## Grunt173 (Feb 1, 2018)

ashy2classy said:


> Grabbed a 210mm gyuto. Can't wait to try one of these things. Now the wait begins...



So what is the verdict?


----------



## ashy2classy (Feb 1, 2018)

Fantastic knife with great F&F, but ultimately I sold it to fund others. I have the bug and it doesn't seem to be going away LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## Grunt173 (Feb 2, 2018)

ashy2classy said:


> Fantastic knife with great F&F, but ultimately I sold it to fund others. I have the bug and it doesn't seem to be going away LOL! :biggrin:



Oh ok,so in other words," you are normal". lol


----------

